# cel phone question



## anapaulamacklin (Jun 3, 2013)

I need some advice on cell phone for HK.

How much an Iphone cost ? And how about phone, internet service prices?

Is it better/easier to get an Iphone in US and just get the service in HK? (I know i will need to get an unlock iphone).


Thanks in advance,


----------



## raj2013 (May 13, 2013)

Yes, you can just get a plan on sim card for an unlocked iPhone. The plan for unlimited data usage (internet) ranges between 250 -300 hkd. You have option to take an iPhone with plan,buy it separately from Apple store for around 5000 hkd or use ur unlocked iPhone.


----------

